# Dayton Hunting and Fishing Expo



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

This expo is going to be at the Dayton Airport Expo center on January 8th,9th,10th 2010

I'll be talking on Friday and Sunday, will be talking about fishing for the Blue Catfish that whole weekend plus I'll have a booth set-up on the floor also that weekend Jeremy Leach from Tangling with Catfish.Com will also be with me at this show he has some awesome Catfish rods, if your out that way stop by and say hi, I'm looking forward to seeing and meeting a lot of people that weekend also I'll be giving away a DuraCats rod at each of my seminars..........Doc


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Bringing this back to the top since it is only a week away.................Doc


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I know some of the catfish guys want to go. You can car pool w/ me if you'd like. I think I'm going to go on Fri night to catch Doc and them Tom on Muskie.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Mellon, Ill see you up there, that was my plan also, beat the crowds as well. 
Salmonid


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I may have to go ahead and book this one.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

so is this actually going to be a "fishing show" or just boats, boats, boats, charters, and more boats? i quit going to these area "events" years ago because they all became nothing more than boat shows. 

if it truly is a "fishing/hunting" show i may just be there.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

dinkbuster1 said:


> so is this actually going to be a "fishing show" or just boats, boats, boats, charters, and more boats? i quit going to these area "events" years ago because they all became nothing more than boat shows.
> 
> if it truly is a "fishing/hunting" show i may just be there.


I expect to be fully disappointed and have it be a boat, boat, boat BS show, but I think it'd be cool to show support for OGF's Doc and Tom.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

since im not fishing i might as well check it out.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

i will be there sunday


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

This show will have many seminars all weekend. Jimmy Houston will be there on Saturday he is very entertaining. Also an ice fishing seminarwith Dan Armitage. Hope to see you there stop by my booth and say hi. Thanks Dick.


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

i stoped by gm this morning and talked to tom . he will not be there this weekend . there was miss comuncation on the show people . i dont musky fish but always enjoy listen to him talk .


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Admission is only $6.00 and parking is FREE. It's the first year and he is just trying to get established not rob you. As I said Jimmy Houeston is there Saturday, he is worth the price of admission. Stop by my booth and say Hi. Hope to see you there.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Ran into Jimmy Houston on the way out last night aroudn 7:30 PM or so. He was talking to a couple of guys.

OGF was represented well. When we went there could have only been a couple hundred folks there at most and I know that Doc, Salmonid, Firecat, GMRCatman, Monstercat13, Rob (& Nick), and I were there, plus Reel Bad Habit's booth was promoting OGF. 

My kids had funf catching trout. $3 for 5 minutes but they all 3 caught at least 1. For me it was $40 to go because I had myself, 3 kids and my mom and dad, but I think it's good to support our OGF pals when they are speaking or presenting at a show like this. 

I think as long as the admission doesn't go sky high that the show has some potential to grow.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

WOW, $6 is cheap! wish i could have came out last night and met some OGF members and listened to seminars, only chance for me to get away this weekend is today.....and i'm goin fishin.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I bet the show will be bigger today. It was something to do. Good luck fishing man. I wish I could go, but I am almost over this brocitus/flu thing and can't chance it. I'd love to get out and do something.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Yea, we enjoyed the catfish seminar.Nice to see some of the (OGF) guys too. Did anybody else see the replica of the Musky caught at CC at the SOMA booth???WOW!!!!


Rob


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your support on Friday hope you enjoyed it, I didn't talk on Saturday but they changed my time and asked me to talk at 11am on Sunday so I'll be on the hawg trough at that time, I listened to Jimmy Houston for a short time and the guy is a hoot, opened up by talking about back lashing the toilet paper roll, funny stuff, good crowd today and Lynn and I enjoyed talking catfish to a lot of people at our booth. I'll be talking about how to fish CJ Brown when this ice gets off the lake so if your interested in getting Channels and Blues at CJ that's what I'll be talking about..................Doc


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice crowd today. This show has a lot of opportunity to grow to a very nice show but needs your support. Remember it is a 1st year show. Hope to see you tomorrow. Thanks, Dick.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I went yesterday and enjoyed myself. Would love to see this grow/survive over coming years. Hopefully show can attract more equipment manufacturers and continue to add seminars. Jimmy Houston seemed very gracious and was very accessible. He was very willing to spend time one on one chatting.

I was hoping to see an OGF booth????


----------



## polarcraft178 (Aug 10, 2008)

was there saturday also took my 3 yearold grandson . he had a blast with jimmy . seen a lot of other people i new . a ogf booth would be great next year i would be up for helping out . we should get the higher ups to check into this . i know they have booths at other events up north . well i hve to go make some jig heads for a friend was going to go deerhunting but cant take the cold since i got my back messed up .


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

Went today(sunday) and there weren't as many people there as I thought there would be. Saw Doc speak and thought everything he said was great, and I got to meet his famous wife. I'd like to see an OGF booth too.


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, Doc put on a great seminar as usual. I went to both seminars and they was a little different each time. Great info on circle hooks at both and the second was a chance to see the Doc bobber first hand. No doubt that bobber will float a 12 ounce hunk of lead. 

Doc, maybe you will see me on that bank there at CJ at ice out.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I had a great time this past weekend, the guys that were on both sides of our booth were great, Captain Tom is an absolute hoot I think I would like Erie fishing with him and his crew.

Had a bigger crowd at the hawg tank on Sunday than I really expected and really enjoyed talking and promoting my website and OGF that was a lot of fun.

Next years show should be a lot bigger and better, for a first year show it did well, the snow on Thursday hurt the show on Friday and considering the economy in and around Dayton is is on the low end, thanks again for everyone here on OGF that stopped by our booth and said hi....................Doc


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I hope next year they will allow clubs a discounted rate, ( $300 for the weekend is quite steep) I was suprised to see the Carp Anglers Group and the Ice fishing group there at those costs I am sure they lost money. It was the same price for clubs or commercial booth spots and thats gonna hurt the small groups or small commercial guys from showing up. I agree it has a lot of potential and I hope it continues to grow! If Doc wasnt presenting, I probably would have passed on it. 

Salmonid


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

I would say my biggest complaint, and many of the vendors... the barking dogs. The dock dogs competition was great to watch, but it did get a little nerve racking when the dogs started barking. You would think the booth operators that gave seminars should get a discount. After all, that is a big draw for the people who attend. Hopefully next year they will get the tackle appraisal guy booked in advance. He was a last minute addition. As for the carp fishing guys, they wasn't really selling anything so I would say they can write off the expense, as advertising, on their taxes.


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Highland County Hunt and Fish Show
March 26th 9am-5pm
Free Admission/Vendor booth $30
Rocky Fork Lake's Overlook Retreat Banquet Center
6452 Lucas Lane 
Hillsboro, Ohio 45133


----------

